# TC Christmas Pieces



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

I realise that this is a little late, but here are the submissions for the Christmas round of the TC composers competition as a playlist.






We only received 4 submissions, so this is not being run as a competition, but we thought that we would present them for your enjoyment anyway. Having had a series of problems in sustaining the numbers of submissions, I think that I can state that the TC composers competition is over now, at least for me in running it, and I can only thank those members who contributed when they did, and especially those who kept on going to the end.

As for these pieces, I will say that mine is the one based on 'O come all ye Faithful', and the other composers can reveal themselves if they wish. Enjoy, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

It's a pity, but I think your decision is ok. It wouldn't make sense to try to continue with the competition. I have no idea why there were so few participiants in the last rounds. Seems that the people here rather talk about music than actually doing it (well, this likely has to be accepted, since the name of this site is *talk*classical :lol. Or people can just do their own stuff and can not cope with specific composition tasks.

Anyway, for me the competition was always fun and I want to thank you for organizing it.

My piece for this round was "Colinde, colinde":






Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, composers who participated. Christmas is just starting; we have 11 more days to enjoy these pieces!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

You did a very good job by running the competition, Ramako, very good done!. I participated in the first round only, my studies were a bit heavy these last months, I have been very tired, I have managed to compose only some scattered pieces.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

My piece sounds bad, wrote it 2h before deadline.
I was way busier than thought that i would be.
It sounds like a desperate last minute resort because it it.
Since i suggested the theme for this round i figured that i have to do something.


----------



## contra7 (Oct 26, 2010)

I wrote We Wish You A Merry Christmas arrangement for SATB choir. Well, what can I say? It is just homophony, a little bit of polyphony, a little bit of jazz and 2 modulations putted together in one form. My apologize for singing. I know it is bad, but the choir had to learn it in only 3 rehearsals. The arrangement was in first place made for Christmas choir competition.

EDIT: And one more time, big thanks to Ramako for running the competition. You did a great job all by yourself and you sacrificed a lot of time to prepare all that. I had a great time and I hope you all had too. 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------

